# رحلة فى تاريخ الأرض



## nonogirl89 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

وبعد طول غياب 
وبعد ما وحشنى المنتدى ورجعتله تانى
قلت نروح سوا رحلة​
الرحلة هتكون فى الزمن . هنرجع بالزمن ونشوف الأرض زمان بعد نشأتها كان ايه وضعها ؟





والآن ........ على كل الراغبين بالإنضمام للرحلة تجهيز حقائب السفر . 




وحجز المقاعد فى آلة الزمن 





والإستعداد للرحلة






فهرست للرحلة :​

كتيب تعليمات الرحلة​


المحطة الأولى : زمن الجحيم ​


المحطة الثانية : زمن الحياة السحيقة​

المحطة الثالثة : زمن الحياة الإبتدائية " ماقبل الحياة "​

المحطة الرابعة : العصر الكامبرى ( بداية الحياة الظاهرة )​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا جاهز يا باشا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانا والنبى والنبى خودينى معاكى
بس هتتكلف كام دى ولا هتطلعينا على حسابك
يلا بمناسبة رجوعك ادفعى انتى بقى هههههههه

وحشتينى جدااااااا اوى خالص يعلم ربنا
ويلكم باك يا حبى*


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعليمات الرحلة*

*كتيب إرشادات الرحلة :*


على كل المسافرين الإلتزام بقراءة المعلومات التالية :

1- نشأة الأرض : 

يرجع تاريخ نشأة الأرض إلى نحو 4600 مليون سنة حتى الآن لايعرف العلم الحديث عنها إلا 600 مليون سنة:11azy:




عند تراكم الجسيمات لتكون الأرض تحركت المواد الأثقل إلى الداخل بفعل الجاذبية و تراكمت المواد الأخف كثافة إلى الخـارج مـن هذه النواة  Density Layering ... 






2- الحفريات وطرق حفظها : 




الحفرية ( الأحفورة ) هى بقايا أو أثار نبات أو حيوان عاش ومات في العصور الجيولوجية الماضية , وحفظت هذه البقايا بين طبقات الصخور الرسوبية ولها تركيب عضوي محدد وتدل على طبيعة الكائن الذي خلفها .




* من أهم العوامل التى تتسبب فى حفظ الحفريات : وجود هيكل صلب وحدوث دفن سريع فى وسط مناسب.
* من أهم العوامل التى تسبب تحلل الأحافير : التعرض لعوامل التحول والبكتيريا وتعرضها لعوامل التحول من ضغط وحرارة .










3- مغناطيسية الأرض :




*أحد النظريات تتحدث عن أن دوران لب الأرض يسبب المجال المغناطيسى
*نظريات أخرى تحدثنا بأن الأرض تحتوي على رواسب كثيرة من خامات الحديد وبعض هذه الرواسب عبارة عن حديد نقي تقريبآ. في العصور القديمة تمغنطت هذه الرواسب الحديدية تدريجيآ في اتجاه واحد, فكونت مغناطيس دائم كبير جدآ.

*نظريات أخرى تقول أن المغنطيسية الأرضية ناشئة من التيارات الكهربائية الشديدة التي تسري حول الأرض وليس في القشرة الأرضية فقط بل وفي الهواء المحيط بها أيضآ, ويبدو بأن هناك علاقة بين هذة التيارات الأرضية وبين دوران الأرض, كما أن هذا يتفق مع الحقيقة بأن الأرض ممغنطة في أتجاه يوازي تقريبا المحور القطبي.



* يلاحظ أن هذه المغناطيسية ليست أبدية ولكن تنقلب مغناطيسية الأرض كل 200 ألف عام تقريبا (مع العلم أن تبدل هذا المحور تأخر في المرحلة الأخيرة فلم يتبدل منذ 780 ألف سنة ) كما اكتشف الجيوفيزيائى مايك فوللر من جامعة هاواى .​






4- تكتونية الألواح :

تتكون القشرة الأرضية من 7 ألواح عظمى وعدة ألواح صغرى و كل قارات اليوم كانت يوماً قارة كبيرة تسمى بانجيا pangea




انفصلت هذه القارات عن بعضها عند حدود الألواح لتعطى الشكل الحالى
* من أهم الدلائل على صحة نظرية الألواح التكتونية التشابه المميز فى شكل تعاريج الساحل و الحفريات و التكاوين الصخريه و المناخ القديم paleoclimate لكل من الساحل الغربى لأفريقيا و الساحل الشرقى لأمريكا الجنوبية حيث أنه إذا تم لصق الشاطئين مع بعض ستلاحظ أنهما قارة واحدة 









5- أنواع الصخور :

تتكون الصخور من 3 أنواع هى :
*الصخور النارية : وتنتج عند تبريد الماجما الصاعدة من طبقات الأرض السفلية .




* الصخور الرسوبية : وتنتج همد حدوث نحت وتعرية للصخور ونقلها وترسيبها فى مكان آخر.





*الصخور المتحولة : وتنتج عند تعرض الصخر سواء نارية أو رسوبية لضغط وحرارة شديدين فتتحول لنوع آخر من الصخور .


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *انا جاهز يا باشا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو
> *



اوكى يابيشو جهز شنطك وهات معاك سندوتشاتك
:Love_Letter_Send: تم استقبال مسافر جديد بالرحلة هو بيشو :Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا معاك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وانا والنبى والنبى خودينى معاكى
> بس هتتكلف كام دى ولا هتطلعينا على حسابك
> يلا بمناسبة رجوعك ادفعى انتى بقى هههههههه
> 
> ...



الرحلة دى مجانية لكل أعضاء المنتدى ياجيلان
ميرسى على ويلكمك الغالية دى ياحبى
ربنا يولكمنا كمان وكمان
صدقينى انتى وكل المنتدى واحشينى أكتر
:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
بقولك ايه الرحلة على حسابى اة بس الأكل لأ:t9:
يعنى تيجى بسندوتشاتك معاكى​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> الرحلة دى مجانية لكل أعضاء المنتدى ياجيلان
> ميرسى على ويلكمك الغالية دى ياحبى
> ربنا يولكمنا كمان وكمان
> صدقينى انتى وكل المنتدى واحشينى أكتر
> ...


*
يساتر
طب جملى الجميل يا بت وهاتيلى سندوتشين معاكى
دى هى خمسين ستين سنة صد رد وجايين متبقيش جلدة :11azy:​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بكلمة وحدة يثبت
ايون  ........ افتكرت نفسي قلم حر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سوري
انت ما لحتيش توصلي وعايزة  اية رحلى كبرى
ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل اوووووووووووووووى اختنا nonogirl89
ربنا يبارك رجعتك
سلام المسيح



​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*الساندوتشات عليك انت ياباشا مش علينا....بس اوعي تجيبي فول...
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
المعلومات قيمة جداااااااااا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

> الحفرية ( الأحفورة ) هى بقايا أو أثار نبات أو حيوان عاش ومات في العصور الجيولوجية الماضية , وحفظت هذه البقايا بين طبقات الصخور الرسوبية ولها تركيب عضوي محدد وتدل على طبيعة الكائن الذي خلفها .



*عارفة لما رحت سفارى عشت الدور واعدت افتش فى الصخور ولاقيت حاجات غريبة كدى وناديت صحابى وعملت فرح وفى الاخر طلعت حديدة ههههههههههه

تحفة بجد و زى ما قال كليم
مستنيين قلم يجى يقول يُثبت ههههههه*


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*المحطة الأولى : هبووووووووووووووووووط*

الآن عزيزى المسافر عزيزتى المسافرة تستعد آلة الزمن للهبوط فى محطتنا الأولى 
نرجو من الجميع اتباع تعليمات الأمان :

- عزيزى المسافر ضع حزام الأمان 
- نرجو منك ارتداء الملابس الخاصة بالحماية وستجدها فى المكان المخصص فى الحقيبة

استعد للهبوط ​
*لحظة .............لحظة ..................................

من البداية يجب أن تعرف عزيزى أننا سنهبط فى زمن الجحيم لذلك توخى الحذر
والآن هبووووووووووووووووووووط*



*زمن الجحيم HADEAN EON :*





زمن الجحيم يبدأ من 4600 مليون سنة و استمر حتى 4000 مليون سنة وفيه تشكلت الأرض 






- أهم النظريات ترى أن الأرض بدأت بسحابة حلزونية مفلطحة من الغازات , و تدريجياً تحولت قشرتها إلى سائل وتصلبت فى مواضع , وبقيت الحمم المصهورة تندفع من البراكين. 


- جيلان ابعدى بعيد عن البركان 
بيشوووووووووو خلى بالك
كليم مش لازم تتصور فى المكان دة , المكان دة خطر , خلونى أكمل شرح بقى 














-اندفعت حول الأرض غازات من داخلها شاركت فى تكوين الغلاف الجوى للأرض , ومن بعض غازات جو الأرض آنذاك كميات كبيرة من بخار الماء الذى كان يتكثف ويترك مطراً لا يلبث أن يتبخر لشدة حرارة سطحها .




-استمرت الأمطار ملايين السنين وبذلك ساعدت على تبريد سطح الأرض ، فاستقرت مياه الأمطار فى المنخفضات والقيعان مكونة البحار الأولى ، وكانت مياهها ساخنة .








*انتهت المهمة فى زمن الجحيم 
30:30:30:
عودة إلى آلة الزمن 
انطلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق إلى زمن آخر*


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> يساتر
> طب جملى الجميل يا بت وهاتيلى سندوتشين معاكى
> دى هى خمسين ستين سنة صد رد وجايين متبقيش جلدة :11azy:​*



اممممممممممممممم
اوكى اوكى 
سندوتشين بس
بس بقولك ايه خليه سر مابيننا مش لازم الباقى يعرفوا 
عشان مفلسة أنا ... الرحلة دى كلفتنى اللى ورايا واللى قدامى
بس يارب تستمتعوا فيها​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> بكلمة وحدة يثبت
> ايون  ........ افتكرت نفسي قلم حر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سوري
> ...



يارب يعجبك ياكليم وتكمل معانا بقية الرحلة
منور بوجودك طبعا​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الساندوتشات عليك انت ياباشا مش علينا....بس اوعي تجيبي فول...
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> المعلومات قيمة جداااااااااا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ...



امممممممممممممممم
ليه ماله الفول
هنتبرى من أصلنا
دة كباب وطنى ورمز لمعاناة الشعب المصرى
بص من الآخر كدة 
الرحلة مكلفانى كتير مش معايا أكتر من تمن ساندوتشين فول
هااااااااااااااااااااا
ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عارفة لما رحت سفارى عشت الدور واعدت افتش فى الصخور ولاقيت حاجات غريبة كدى وناديت صحابى وعملت فرح وفى الاخر طلعت حديدة ههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة بجد و زى ما قال كليم
> مستنيين قلم يجى يقول يُثبت ههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى بواحد صاحبى لقى سيجارة فى الصخور قال نستنتج من دة أن الحفريات كانت بتدخن زمان
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس على فكرة سهل جدا تلاقى حفريات 
بس بشرط تدورى تحت لكن مش على السطح علطول لأن على السطح الناس بترمى حاجات كتير وكمان عوامل التعرية بتغير كتير
منورانى ياقمر
أنا نفسى قلم حر ييجى بس عشان ييجى معانا الرحلة
شكله هيبقى تحفة بالزمزمية
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## vetaa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميييييييييل يا نونو*
*الاول افتكره مقلب بس قولت مش مجنونه تعملى مقلب هنا*
*ههههههههههههه*

*وابقى عدى عليا لما تروحى تانى بما ان اول فوج سابنى*
*ومش هوصيكى بقى بالحلويات*
*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسى بجد يا قمر*
*جميل الموضوووووووووع*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اتمنى الرحلة تكون حلوة 
والمعلومات جميلة جداااااااااااا 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك​


----------



## جيلان (17 نوفمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> امممممممممممممممم
> ليه ماله الفول
> هنتبرى من أصلنا
> دة كباب وطنى ورمز لمعاناة الشعب المصرى
> ...



*اساسا السندوتشين دول يتوعى محدش ياخدهم
مش انتى قولتى جيباهملى :11azy:*


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> - جيلان ابعدى بعيد عن البركان
> بيشوووووووووو خلى بالك
> كليم مش لازم تتصور فى المكان دة , المكان دة خطر , خلونى أكمل شرح بقى



*هههههههههههههههههه
يا تحفة
لا يا بت تنفعى مؤرفة يووووووووووه قصدى مشرفة
فاضل قلم يجى وكدى تومام*


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*المحطة الثانية : هبووووووووووووووووط*

:crazy_pilعزيزى المسافر /عزيزتى المسافرة نرجو أن تكونوا استمتعتم معنا فى المحطة الأولى :crazy_pil​
و تعلن الهيئة الجوية للخطوط النونية عن استقبال مسافرتين جديدتين ( فيتا & الملكة العراقية ) و ترحب بهما معنا فى الرحلة و تقدم لهما أجمل باقة زهور .








الآن نرجو من حضراتكم الإستعداد للهبوط فى المحطة الثانية ونرجو من الجميع اتباع تعليمات الأمان :

- عزيزى المسافر ضع حزام الأمان 
- نرجو منك ارتداء الملابس الخاصة بالحماية وستجدها فى المكان المخصص فى الحقيبة

استعدوا للهبوط فى:  *زمان الحياة السحيقة* 
منطقة الهبوط : مكان ما فى مصر


*2 . زمان الحياة السحيقة Archean Eon *​





يبدأ زمن الحياة السحيقة من 4000 مليون سنة إلى 2500 مليون سنة مضت 


تكـونت فيهـا أقـدم صخـور الأرض غالباً من الجرانيت والنيس و بينهما طبقات رقيقة من أحجار رملية داكنة ملتحمة بمادة طفلية مكونة الكونجلوميرات و بيئة الترسيب كانت بحرية وأن كان الصخور النارية هى أكثر الصخور وجوداً .






الجرانيت






النيس​


ظهـرت فى زمن الحياة السحيقة بكتـريا بدائية Early Bacteriaوطحالب بدائية Early Algae .









*- أيوة ياجيلان احنا دلوقتى فى مصر زمان 
عمااااااااااااااار يامصر من يوم ما اتكونتى*





فى مصر تكون الأساس القاعدى الذى ترتكز عليه كل الصخور التى تكونت خلال العصور الجيولوجية التالية. 
تظهر صخور زمان الحياة السحيقة بارزة فوق أكثر من 100.000 كم2 من سطح مصر وتمثل أكثر مناطق مصر وعورة وارتفاع ، وذلك بسبب ما تعرضت له  من حركات أرضية من تصدع وتداخلات نارية وتحول إقليمى Regional ****morphism على نطاق واسع .







وتمثل حاجز جبلى مرتفع طولى بالصحراء الشرقية على خط حدود السودان وتنتهى قمته شمالاً عند خط عرض30´ 28°  وتوجد فى مواضع محدودة بوادى النيل مثل خانق كلابشة جنوب أسوان المغمور حالياً بمياه بحيرة السد ، وكذلك فى موضع الجندول الأول .


وفى الصحراء الغربية فى شكل جزيرات نارية ومتحولة تبرز وسط الصخور الرملية النوبية فى الهضبة الجنوبية عند خط عرض 23 شمالاً وتظهر أوضح وأكثر ارتفاعاً فى منطقة جبل العوينات . 




*يلا كله اجمع عند آلة الزمن 
 ميعاد الأكل دلوقتى
هنوزع الساندوتشات​*






*انتهت المهمة فى زمن الحياة السحيقة
عودة إلى آلة الزمن
انطلااااااااااق إلى زمن آخر*


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جميييييييييل يا نونو*
> *الاول افتكره مقلب بس قولت مش مجنونه تعملى مقلب هنا*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



حبيبتى منورة فى تانى فوج
دة انا نزلت ساندوتشات مخصوص عشانك
ماهو لازم بردة نكسر سمعة بلدنا دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اتمنى الرحلة تكون حلوة
> والمعلومات جميلة جداااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك تعبك​



منورة الرحلة ياملكة
يارب تنبسطى فى الرحلة
ولو عايزة نغير فى الساندوتشات مش مشكلة
ميرسى ياملكة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اساسا السندوتشين دول يتوعى محدش ياخدهم
> مش انتى قولتى جيباهملى :11azy:*



ياساتر يارب
يعنى بصيتى للواد فى ساندوتشاته
خلاص ياستى امرى لربنا هعزمكم على ساندوتشات
بس اياكش بقى حد يطلعلى يقولى عايزين نبلع ببيبسى
ماهو انتوا عليكم بإيه 
هو انتوا بتشقوا وتتعبوا فى الفلوس دى عشان تعرفوا قيمتها​


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> يا تحفة
> لا يا بت تنفعى مؤرفة يووووووووووه قصدى مشرفة
> فاضل قلم يجى وكدى تومام*



ياحبيبتى انا كفاية عليا الاشراف على الرحلة
عشان أقدر اتحكم فى الناس براحتى
اللى مش هيسمع كلامى همنع عنه الأكل
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> يعنى بصيتى للواد فى ساندوتشاته
> خلاص ياستى امرى لربنا هعزمكم على ساندوتشات
> بس اياكش بقى حد يطلعلى يقولى عايزين نبلع ببيبسى
> ...



*لع مش بحب البيبس
عصير فريس بليز يا نوون ويا ريت مانجة وسائع بقى و فى كاس *​


----------



## Ramzi (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه  الحلاوة دي كلها يا كوكي
بجد انها رحلة كلها فايدة
بس من طولها انا جعت وعاوز اكل
وانا دلوقتي قبل 1466 مليون سنه .. شو كا في طبايخ يا كوكي 
ممكن تدليني


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجله مدتها عشر دقايق تبع مصر للطيران يا جدعان
هههههههههههههههه
شكراا على الرحله الحلوه ديه


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

Ramzi قال:


> ايه  الحلاوة دي كلها يا كوكي
> بجد انها رحلة كلها فايدة
> بس من طولها انا جعت وعاوز اكل
> وانا دلوقتي قبل 1466 مليون سنه .. شو كا في طبايخ يا كوكي
> ممكن تدليني



*هى عزمانا على فول بعيد عنك
مش عارفة هتجيبه منين شكلها وخداه من قبل ما نطلع الرحلة
عموما لو خلص هناكل سعفة ورق شجر او نجرلنا ورا ارنب هنتصرف يعنى 30:*


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			وأن كان الصخور النارية هى أكثر الصخور وجوداً .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جايز عشن كان لسة قريب من عصر البراكين




			أيوة ياجيلان احنا دلوقتى فى مصر زمان 
عمااااااااااااااار يامصر من يوم ما اتكونتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قصدك عمار يا مصر يوم ما اتكونتى مش من يوم هههههههههههه

كمان سندوتشات غير الى كانت فى توقعى خالص
امل ليه صدمتينا فول فول *


----------



## وليم تل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا نونو
على الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل
وحمداللة على السلامة
ونورتى منتدانا ومنتداكى الحبيب
ودمتى بود​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*المحطة الثالثة : هبووووووووووط*

تعتذر الخطوط الجوية النونية عن التأخير الذى سبق هذه المحطة 
كما تتقدم بشكر وباقة ورد لكل من :


وليم تل , MovieMaker , Ramzi​
وذلك لإنضمامهم معنا فى الرحلة ونتمنى لهم رحلة سعيدة برفقتنا






الآن عزيزى المسافر عزيزتى المسافرة تستعد آلة الزمن للهبوط فى محطتنا الثالثة
نرجو من الجميع اتباع تعليمات الأمان :

- عزيزى المسافر ضع حزام الأمان .
- نرجو منك ارتداء الملابس الخاصة بالحماية وستجدها فى المكان المخصص فى الحقيبة.

ملحوظة :

-فى هذه المحطة قد نجد جليد لذلك نرجو من الجميع اصطحاب المعاطف و الملابس الثقيلة.

- جيلان حبيبتى بقى أنا عملت حسابك معايا انتى وفيتا وجبتلكم جاكتين يدفوا .












هبوووووووووط



زمان الحياة الابتدائية " ما قبل الحياة " Proterozoic Eon 





يبدأ زمان ما قبل الحياة من 2500 مليون سنة إلى 570 مليون سنة , وفيه تكونت القارة العملاقة بانجيا Pangaea التى انقسمت فى العصور اللاحقة لتعطى القارات الموجودة فى عصرنا الحالى . 





وتتكون صخوره من الكوارتزيت والحجر الجيرى والأردواز والكونجلوميرات .





الكوارتزيت






الاردواز​


أما عن الأحياء فهى الطحالب الجيرية والنباتات البدائية الدنيئة والطحالب الزرقاء المخضرة والفطريات البسيطة والرخويات الدودية .





الطحالب الزرقاء المخضرة 














يتميز زمان ما قبل الحياة بوقوع عهدين متباعدين من عهود الجليد شملا أجزاء كبيرة من العالم وتحدد نهاية الحقب بحركات أرضية عنيفة صاحبها تداخلات جرانيتية عظيمة .








انتهت المهمة فى زمن ما قبل الحياة
يلا عشان شكلكم كلكم بردانين







عودة إلى آلة الزمن

انطلااااااااااااااااااااااااق


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع جميل وكانت رحله حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *لع مش بحب البيبس
> عصير فريس بليز يا نوون ويا ريت مانجة وسائع بقى و فى كاس *​



لا ياستى أخاف عليكى من البرد
الدنيا برد
مش لازم عصاير
وبعدين عندنا فى بلدنا مافيش كاس
ينفع فى كوز
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ramzi قال:


> ايه  الحلاوة دي كلها يا كوكي
> بجد انها رحلة كلها فايدة
> بس من طولها انا جعت وعاوز اكل
> وانا دلوقتي قبل 1466 مليون سنه .. شو كا في طبايخ يا كوكي
> ممكن تدليني



خلى مراتك تعملك اكل يارمزى
وخليها تعمل لى انا كمان
نفسى ادوق اكلها
واهو بالمرة توفير
وبعدين يعنى مش كفاية الرحلة مجانية
كمان بتسأل عن الأكل
شكلك كدة اخدت الجنسية بتاعت بلدى يارمزى
على فكرة ماكانش فى منسف زمان​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> الرجله مدتها عشر دقايق تبع مصر للطيران يا جدعان
> هههههههههههههههه
> شكراا على الرحله الحلوه ديه



يعنى ايه يعنى
انت بتقطع على الرحلة بتاعتى
:11azy::11azy:
طب ممنوع من الساندوتشات 
:t30::t30:
بس بص حرام يعنى عشان كدة ممكن تجوع
فممكن تاخد ساندوتشات من جيلان
وانا هعمل نفسى مش واخدة بالى
منور فى الرحلة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هى عزمانا على فول بعيد عنك
> مش عارفة هتجيبه منين شكلها وخداه من قبل ما نطلع الرحلة
> عموما لو خلص هناكل سعفة ورق شجر او نجرلنا ورا ارنب هنتصرف يعنى 30:*



ماله الفول بقى
هنتبطر على نعمة ربنا
يعنى بنقول عصر جحيم وعايزانى أخد معايا مربى
وبعدين اهيكى صمتى ياختى
هتاكليه غصب عنك
:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> جايز عشن كان لسة قريب من عصر البراكين
> 
> ...



اهو لقيت الميزانية تكفى بقى
قلت يلا خلينا نصرف
المهم يكون عجبك طعمها
عشان اجيبلك منها تانى فى الفطار​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا نونو
> على الموضوع الرائع والمتكامل
> وحمداللة على السلامة
> ونورتى منتدانا ومنتداكى الحبيب
> ودمتى بود​



شكرا ياوليم على الكلام اللطيف جدا دة
الله يسلمك
واهلا بيك فى الرحلة
يلا هقعدك فى الدرجة الاولى 
بس ماتقولش لحد عشان ماحدش يعاند فيك​


----------



## جيلان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> يعنى ايه يعنى
> انت بتقطع على الرحلة بتاعتى
> :11azy::11azy:
> طب ممنوع من الساندوتشات
> ...



*بقى كدى بتسلطيهم عليا وانا الى كنت هعمل حسابك معايا :11azy:
ماشى والنبى منتى شايفة منى مستيكاية حتى
خليه ينفعك :smil8:*


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> فى هذه المحطة قد نجد جليد لذلك نرجو من الجميع اصطحاب المعاطف و الملابس الثقيلة.
> 
> - جيلان حبيبتى بقى أنا عملت حسابك معايا انتى وفيتا وجبتلكم جاكتين يدفوا .


 



*يا حبيبتى يا نونو عاملة حسابى اكمنى سقعانة انا والبت فيتا*
*عموما فيتا مش مهم لو سقعت اوى يعنى بدل ما تتعزب ممكن نحطها فى سندوتش وناكلها*
*بس الجولة الى فاتت كانت تحفة وشكل جبار الجليد بالجرانيت دى روعة*
*يلا جعنا بقى يا بت هتجبيلى اكل ولا اكل البت استمبولى دى :11azy:*
*الا مافيش منها صيامى دى ياختى :t9: ؟*


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 مايو 2009)

*المحطة الرابعة : العصر الكامبرى .... هبووووووووط*

إعتذار آخر تتقدم به الخطوط الجوية النونية لركابنا الأعزاء بسبب تأخر الوصول لهذه المحطة.
لكن نحيط بعلم سيادتكم أننا هنا بصدد التوجه إلى عصر الكامبرى  وهو عصر فاصل فى تاريخ الأرض.


:smi411:​
عزيزتى المسافرة عزيزى المسافر الآن تبدأ الإثارة 
سنهبط على كوكب الأرض لكن فى زمن الكامبرى


نرجو من الجميع اتباع تعليمات الأمان :​
- عزيزى المسافر ضع حزام الأمان .
- نرجو منك ارتداء الملابس الخاصة بالحماية وستجدها فى المكان المخصص فى الحقيبة.

هبووووووووووووووووووووووووط​

*العصر الكامبرى : Cambrian 
الأرض منذ (543 - 480 ) مليون سنة​*






سمي الكامبري نسبة ل كامبريا Cambria الاسم الكلاسيكي لويلز حيث وجدت أول الصخور التي درست من تلك الفترة . 





القارات كانت تقع فى مناطق مختلفة تماما عن أماكنها الحالية
لو لاحظتى ياجيلان هتلاقى أن سيبريا وقتها كانت عند خط الأستواء






منظر عام للأرض فى الكامبرى​

يعتبر الكامبري أقدم عصر وجد في صخوره متعضيات متعددة الخلايا متحجرة (متحفرة) بأعداد كبيرة و أشكال متنوعة أعقد من الاسفنجيات البحرية أو الميدوسا medusoids . خلال هذه الفترة حوالي خمسين مجموعة رئيسية مستقلة أو شعب قد ظهرت فجأة بدون أسلاف مؤكدة evident precursors في معظم الحالات . ها التضخم و التشعب الهائل في شعب الحيوانات هو ما يشار له بظاهرة الانفجار الكامبري .




من أهم ما يميز عصر الكامبرى ثلاثيات التفصص وهى كائنات منقرضة مثلت فى هذا العصر ما يقرب من نصف الكائنات الحية .






ثلاثى التفصص Trilobite​


تواجدت أيضاً مفصليات الأرجل Arthropoda فى الكامبرى .











مفصليات الأرجل Arthropoda​


وظهرت الإسفنجيات 






الإسفنجيات spongs​


كذلك الديدان الحلقية كانت لها نصيب فى الكائنات فى العصر الكامبرى






دودة حلقية Annlide​


ذراعيات الأرجل Brachiopoda تواجدت فى الكامبرى لكنها لم تكن شائعة .






ذراعيات الأرجل Brachiopoda




*لغز العصر الكامبرى : طفلة Burgess*




فى صخور الطفلة فى منطقة Burgess تم العثور على آثار حفريات تعود إلى عصر الكامبرى.
لكن الكائنات التى تحفرت تختلف تماماً عن الكائنات فى الوقت الحالى .
يحاول العلماء حتى الآن فك غموض لغز كائنات هذه الطفلة .




















كائنات مختلفة من طفلة Burgess​
يلا كفاية كدة
وبعدين بقى يلا خلاويص هنقعد نتفرج 
ورانا عصور تانى ومحطات تانى نزورها
يلا قولوا باى لكائنات الكامبرى​
عودة إلى آلة الزمن

انطلااااااااااااااااااااااق​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

ويلكم يا نونو 

رحله فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الرحله الجميله والمعلومات الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2009)

*حبىىى احلى ويلكم و تثبيت للقمر صاحبة القسم كله
ويا رب متغيبيش تانى عننا *


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ويلكم يا نونو
> 
> رحله فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليك انت ياكوكو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *حبىىى احلى ويلكم و تثبيت للقمر صاحبة القسم كله
> ويا رب متغيبيش تانى عننا *



الله يولكمك ياختى
ميغسى على التثبيت ياجيجى
اتعبلك كدة يوم فرحك واجى اثبتك انا كمان
لا ياختى قاعدالكم زى العمل الردى
بس فى زنقة الامتحانات 
ممكن ادخل يوم اة واتنين لا
انتى عارفة بقى
صليلى
ميرسى كمان مرة​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لها الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## نيرو (15 مايو 2009)

_مرسي جدا
ربنا معاكم_


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا لها الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​



ميرسى ياجوجو
نورت الموضوع والرحلة كلها
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 مايو 2009)

نيرو قال:


> _مرسي جدا
> ربنا معاكم_



ميرسى يانيرو
منور او منورة
انا موش عارفة بصراحة
بس فى الحالتين يعنى
النور زاد
ربا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مايو 2009)




----------



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



ميرسى ياحبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
باسمك المنور دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## queen of heart (9 يوليو 2009)

الرحله دي جامده اوي
      بس المهم 
انك تكملي الرحله الشيقه دي


----------



## queen of heart (9 يوليو 2009)

امشي في الموضوع ده عشان جامد اوى


----------



## queen of heart (9 يوليو 2009)

وربنا معاكي وتكملي الرحلة بنجاح وترجعي بالسلامة


----------



## Dr Fakhry (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع شكرا وربنا يبارك فى حياتك


----------



## maramero (17 يوليو 2009)

رحلة روعة بجد
معلومات روعة
انا عايزة انضم معاكم في الرحلة ديه
مرسي كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا نونو


----------

